# Hogwarts Express Train at Universal Studios Orlando



## pennyk (Jan 2, 2012)

A local TV station has reported a "rumor" that Universal Studios will be replacing the Jaws ride with a Harry Potter ride and that there might be a Hogwarts Express Train connecting Islands of Adventure with the upcoming Harry Potter ride.

The reporter speculated that in order to ride the proposed train, one would need a ticket to 2 parks, Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure.

Disclaimer - although I live in Orlando, I rarely go to any of the theme parks, so i have no idea what the distance is between the 2 parks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 2, 2012)

pennyk said:


> A local TV station has reported a "rumor" that Universal Studios will be replacing the Jaws ride with a Harry Potter ride and that there might be a Hogwarts Express Train connecting Islands of Adventure with the upcoming Harry Potter ride.
> 
> The reporter speculated that in order to ride the proposed train, one would need a ticket to 2 parks, Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure.
> 
> Disclaimer - although I live in Orlando, I rarely go to any of the theme parks, so i have no idea what the distance is between the 2 parks.


Maybe if they give AGR Points you can do your Points Runs between the Parks on this Train! :lol: :lol: :lol: I paid my dues twice @ Mickeys's World, Father and Grandfather of Girls, I wont be going to any Amusement Parks again unless they DO decide to give AGR Points!!


----------



## jmbgeg (Jan 2, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > A local TV station has reported a "rumor" that Universal Studios will be replacing the Jaws ride with a Harry Potter ride and that there might be a Hogwarts Express Train connecting Islands of Adventure with the upcoming Harry Potter ride.
> ...


Jim,

Picture me weighting down the front seat of a ride at Splash Mountain at Disneyland. I ducked and my friends were soaked. :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 2, 2012)

jmbgeg said:


> Picture me weighting down the front seat of a ride at Splash Mountain at Disneyland. I ducked and my friends were soaked. :lol:


You to.  :giggle: :unsure: :giggle: :blink: :lol:

Aloha


----------



## DET63 (Jan 24, 2012)

> The reporter speculated that in order to ride the proposed train, one would need a ticket to 2 parks, Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure.
> 
> Disclaimer - although I live in Orlando, I rarely go to any of the theme parks, so i have no idea what the distance is between the 2 parks.


I think they're all one more-or-less contiguous complex, so I don't think there would be too much distance between them. In short, I don't think the Hogwarts train ride would get you very many AGR points!


----------



## Anderson (Jan 26, 2012)

DET63 said:


> > The reporter speculated that in order to ride the proposed train, one would need a ticket to 2 parks, Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure.
> >
> > Disclaimer - although I live in Orlando, I rarely go to any of the theme parks, so i have no idea what the distance is between the 2 parks.
> 
> ...


Well, it'd be 200 points for a round trip regardless!


----------

